
1980s Amiga computer controls Grandrapids heat and AC - velmu
http://www.woodtv.com/news/grand-rapids/1980s-computer-controls-grps-heat-and-ac_20180329064517550/1086705524
======
stevep98
Offer a student a project to rewrite it for a modern system. I doubt it will
be too taxing.

------
dvhh
they will probably replace it with a Raspberry Pi

~~~
enriquto
...a Raspberry Pi that runs an amiga emulator!

~~~
zaxomi
Possible: [https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/amiga-emulation-
raspberry-...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/amiga-emulation-raspberry-
pi/)

------
brudgers
date 2015.

